# what have you made????



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

hi i want to start this thread were people can show off what they have made for the reptiles eg stacks,viv and furniture they have converted so post away people


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Just a couple of racks, my DIY skills are lacking somewhat so was happy with these :2thumb:. Gotta do another really.


----------



## chris_b (Nov 27, 2007)

This is the first Viv i've made.. pretty happy with it. It cost a little more than I first anticipated but its still much cheaper than buying a shop viv and it's exactly the size i wanted.

Still needs branches and some lighting adding.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

some nice stuff keep them coming


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

converted two bookcases from these ->










to these ->


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> converted two bookcases from these ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
now i like that must have taken you ages


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> now i like that must have taken you ages


cheers ~ it didn't really take that long to job the bookcases compared to making the fake rock caves and hides for the top viv sections


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/memb...ture6315-sneak-peek-achillies-new-bedroom.jpg


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

any more???


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

its nothing special, but i did make a nice little pice in one of vivs using a few bits of wood and made it into a permanent piece in there
and the snake loves it, hes always on it


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

heres a few of mine I've made.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

This is a rock background I made last month 










I'm considering making a rack of some sort, just to neaten up my snake tubs!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> heres a few of mine I've made.


do you want any more lol


----------



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> This is a rock background I made last month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, thats really beautiful. Whats its made of and was it hard, lol. Im useless at things like this, haha :lol2:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

cubeykc said:


> do you want any more lol


Thats some of them and I'm now building several size racks :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

T viv in progress:


----------



## chris_b (Nov 27, 2007)

Hollowed out a log for my snake... took ages but well worth it.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

chris_b said:


> Hollowed out a log for my snake... took ages but well worth it.


 
that must have took ages to do that


----------



## chris_b (Nov 27, 2007)

I didn't count but it was quite a few, couple of hour sessions.

Next time i'll chop one in half length ways to carve it out then stick it back together.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

chris_b said:


> I didn't count but it was quite a few, couple of hour sessions.
> 
> Next time i'll chop one in half length ways to carve it out then stick it back together.


so how did you do that?


----------



## chris_b (Nov 27, 2007)

Big drill and big chisel..


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

civic_girl said:


> WOW, thats really beautiful. Whats its made of and was it hard, lol. Im useless at things like this, haha :lol2:


It's polystyrene, covered in grout, then finished with a coating of PVA and sand 

If you have a browse through the habitat section, I posted up a walk-through with pictures of the whole process


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

not hand made but converted furniture


----------

